# Live your life like a dog...



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

*Great Advice!*



If a dog was the teacher you would learn stuff like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them. 
Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride. 
Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. 
When it's in your best interest, practice obedience. 
Let others know when they've invaded your territory.

Take naps. 
Stretch before rising. 
Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do. 
On warm days, stop to lie on your back in the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree. 
When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

No matter how often you're scolded, don't buy into the guilt thing and pout ... Run right back and make friends.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk. 
Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.

Be loyal. Never pretend to be something you're not. 
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it. 
When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.

And never trust anyone until you have sniffed their butt.​


----------

